# Found dead pigeon :-(



## pigeonegg (Feb 21, 2011)

I had a pigeon lay two eggs on my balcony. Once the eggs hatched, the mother and father looked after the baby pigeons until they got bigger. It has been a month now since the eggs hatched and I have just found the baby pigeons dead on the balcony. They never managed to fly. I really want to know why they died? Could it be a case of no food and water? Getting rid of the pigeons will be tricky...Thanks.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Have the parents been feeding them? How high is your balcony?


----------



## viktor (Feb 13, 2016)

*mysterious death of two new born*

hi i am new to this forum. the incident occurred a few weeks back and we couldn't ascertain what happened. i live in Ahmadabad a city in India. mostly there are high rise apartments in the city and pigeons love to explore and nest here whenever they have a chance. its a nuisance too as there are too many of them in the whole building. with droppings everywhere its very difficult for me and my roommates to manage and prevent them to enter. let me describe an incident that nearly made us scared of what happened.
it was Saturday my friends had come to party. i had seen the two new born nested in a flower pot on my balcony on 3rd floor in the afternoon. after a few hours in the evening when i opened my balcony i saw one the newborn with its head nearly severed from its body. it was horrible a few hours ago i saw all three of them mother and two born. suddenly all this i was shocked and so were my friends. the mother and the other baby pigeon had been missing somehow gone. one of my friend got the dead pigeon and put it in a polythin and disposed it off. as the day passed by we couldnt make sure how did it happen. was it a crow or eagle. a cat or monkey usually some langoors do hang around. a cat not possible at this much height not at all we thought. 
as the day passed by we forgot about it then again early morning on sunday i ventured out again to pick my clothes i saw the second young one dead blood everywhere. this time half of its body gone and somehow the predator tried to have eaten the inside of it. my god we all were so scared with all this. it really became a bad omen for us. blood everywhere in a circular way. we disposed it off in the same manner. now again the same female pigeon had layed two more eggs in the same flower pot. what to do now plz advise us. i would probably move these eggs outside somewhere else. there is one more spot where another pigeon has laid or going to lay. it seems like a safe spot for these too. its kind of a space outside my window. plz could u advice and also what predator could have done so. i guess its some bird of prey probably crows who are constantly monitoring these pigeons from above. thanks. sorry for such a long script.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

After finding that some were being killed by something, I would have brought in the other baby. If course if left outside, then the same fate was waiting for it. You don't say how high you are. As far as moving the eggs, well the parents will abandon them. But I would toss the eggs and remove the nests and not allow pigeons to nest there. Depending on what time of day it was, would give a better idea of what the predator was. A hawk would usually take the bird away, pluck and eat it. An owl could behead it. Rats will do the same, and they can climb amazingly well.
But for now, I would get rid of the nests and stop them from nesting there. The predator will be back.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

I agree with Jay3. I would remove the eggs as soon as you see them, so they don't have a chance to develop. I would also remove any nesting material. You might have to do this a couple of times but eventually the adults will decide that is not a good nesting spot and move on. I would keep this in mind if this kind of thing happens in other areas near your home. I think it is better to remove the eggs before they have a chance at life then to let them hatch and get taken by whatever is attacking them.


----------

